# Artcraft sewing machine in cabinet...



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is for sale on a local group on fB for selling furniture and it just came up tonight for $65.
It's local and he says it runs well.

I am thinking of going and looking at it, and possibly buying it - even if I don't need it. I don't have one of this style and seems that everyone is liking having these older machines.
But, looks like knee activation instead of foot pedal power.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's likely there is a Foot Pedal mounted in the cabinet, and a lever that pushes the pedal. The cord is usually pulled through a hole in the table and hard wired into the machine - but that is easy enough to change also as the connections are easy to get at (not way inside the machine).

In all cases, you can convert it back to a foot pedal, and could probably use a Singer one as they are all simple rheostats. 

My cabinet has the guts of the pedal mounted as the control, not the actual pedal. Newer ones (like mid 40's) they put the actual pedal up there instead of just the insides.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It looks like a Singer 15 clone so it will be very easy to put a foot pedal on it if you want. I don't like knee activated ones, but I suppose its easy enough to get used to. Looks like a nice machine and the cabinet can be refurbished.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, the foot pedal is probably in the cabinet, my 201-2 is set up that way.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My old new home had the knee lever just like the one in that picture. All I did was unscrew it and set it on the floor. The cord was plenty long enough it was just sorta folded and clamped to hold it up.

Personally I don't like using a knee control.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like the Singer I learned to sew. Complete with the knee pedal. Miss that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I decided not to get it. I don't have room for it. So the fellow had a few others interested so at least he won't loose because of me.


----------

